# Mondo Size in Snowboard Boots?



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I think every shoe/boot fits a little different. Mondo is just a goofy word for the size in CM and since cm are much smaller than IN I trust that number to be more accurate for sizing, also b/c I grew up in Can and learned metric 1st lol. I also think that some of those conversion charts aren't very standardized in regards to US sizes. I was looking the other day and based on the size of my foot in IN's the charts conversions ranged from 8 - 9.5! So who the heck knows man.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Cant talk too much about Euro sizes but when I had my feet measured for size I came up as a 9, tried on the 9 and it was too tight, the 9.5 fit perfectly. It really comes down to how the boot fits more than just a size number. (my shoe size is 10, go figure)


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just went to the shop to try on some boots...10-10.5 is my size depending on the boot model so apparently mondo sizes dont come close. But I found a bigger problem. My foot is as narrow as they come a AAA on the width chart. Not one there was tight enough in the tow box. Damn.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mondo is one of the most accurate ways to measure a boot. I measure at a 27.5 on the left and just shy of a 29 on my right. I can get into a 28 with minimal work. The problem lies in the foot model that was used for the boot. Each company uses a different last and foot model. With an AAA width you're definitely going to end up in something like a Northwave, certain Salomons, or maybe a Ride. That's ungodly narrow so getting a snug fit will definitely be an issue. 

The thing to understand is that some companies measure the liner size and others measure the sole size.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Salomon F-boots are made for a narrower foot, so you should try those on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Cant talk too much about Euro sizes but when I had my feet measured for size I came up as a 9, tried on the 9 and it was too tight, the 9.5 fit perfectly. It really comes down to how the boot fits more than just a size number. (my shoe size is 10, go figure)



Exactly my story. Exactly.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The thing to understand is that some companies measure the liner size and others measure the sole size.


I've noticed that because in some 10's I can feel the end of the sole under my toes and others I are further out. I think I'm going to look at some boot fitting procedures.


----------

